# Celtic Depth Chart



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Obviously, the new big 3 are your 2,3,4... but as a Bulls fan, I'm not familiar with your bench (much of which now wears blue...).

What do you Celtics fans think the breakdown will be with the roster as it currently stands?

PG: Rondo?
SG: Allen
SF: Pierce/Szczerbiak? (is he still on the team?)
PF: Garnett/Davis
C: Perkins?/Kandiman?

Very curious to see what the rest of the team will be looking like...

Thanks!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

PG: Rondo - House - Pruitt
SG: Ray Allen - Tony Allen
SF: Pierce - Brandon Wallace
PF: Garnett - Leon Powe - Glen Davis - Brian Scalabrine
C: Kendrick Perkins


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Hopefully:

Rondo - House - Pruitt
Ray Allen - Tony Allen - Jackie Manuel
Pierce - POSEY??? - Brandon Wallace
Garnett - Powe - Big Baby
Perkins - MUTOMBO???


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Celtics should split the mle on Barnes and Ely.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Man I hope yall don't get Deke. He needs to stay in Houston. He did really well last season when Yao went down. He can't do it for a full season that way, but he's a great back up.

I think signing Barnes would be a great deal for yall, if you could get him cheap. He's a good role player to surround your three names.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

My Hope


Rondo - Knight - House - Pruitt
Allen - Allen - House - Manuel
Pierce - Allen - Wallace
Garnett - Webber - Powe - Davis - Scalabrine
Perkins - Webber

14 Man Roster


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Please no Webber. PLEASE!!!!

He seems like the type who thinks he's still at the Pierce-Allen-KG level, when he's not. Lets get Mutumbo for a big man.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

What I think it is as of now

Rondo- House- Pruitt
R. Allen- T. Allen
Pierce- T. Allen- Wallace
Garnett- Powe- Scalabrine
Perkins- Davis

I really like Dikembe Mutombo Mpolondo Mukamba Jean Jacque Wamutombo for this team, we need a backup center that can rebound and block shots. I think Brevin Knight could bring us over the top in the east though


----------



## KevinDurant (Jul 18, 2007)

DWest Superstar said:


> What I think it is as of now
> 
> Rondo- House- Pruitt
> R. Allen- T. Allen
> ...


This seems to be the best lineup I have seen on this thread, but Davis is 6'9", so I doubt he would be effective at Center. Mutumbo should be pursued.



banner17 said:


> My Hope
> 
> 
> Rondo - Knight - House - Pruitt
> ...


Even if they were crazy enough to go after Webber, why have him behind Perkins?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

KevinDurant said:


> This seems to be the best lineup I have seen on this thread, but Davis is 6'9", so I doubt he would be effective at Center. Mutumbo should be pursued.
> 
> 
> Even if they were crazy enough to go after Webber, why have him behind Perkins?


Who are you kidding, Big Baby is the wave of the future. :lol:


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> Please no Webber. PLEASE!!!!
> 
> He seems like the type who thinks he's still at the Pierce-Allen-KG level, when he's not. Lets get Mutumbo for a big man.


See, I don't think so after his time in Detroit playing team ball as a role player. Prior to that, I'd agree with you. I thought he accepted his role quite well there and realized he wasn't at the level of even Rasheed, never mind Garnett.

I like Webber's passing abilities out of the post and he's still a decent rebounder and shooter. I think he can play a poor man's Garnett game as a back up as well as back up Perkins just fine. 

Mutumbo would be a servicable back up to Perk, but not Garnett. That's why I'm high on Webber, he can back up both. If Webber gives you twenty minutes a game and Powe and Davis give you fifteen, you reduce Garnett and Perkins minutes down to 30.5 minutes a game or more realistically 35 minutes for Kevin and 26 minutes for Perk. 

I don't view the new big three as old, but I do think you should have a goal in mind for all of them averiging 35 minutes a game to preserve them for the playoffs. I think Webber is the perfect choice to make that happen for Garnett.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I know it seems crazy, but Leon Powe can play center. He can and has. That's certainly not his position, and I wouldn't play him there for a lot of minutes, but it's surprising what he can do at his size. No, he can't defend Shaq or Duncan or Yao, but he does pretty well against other big men. He was giving Greg Oden fits in the summer league. I know it's just the summer league, but I think he's shown he can cause more trouble than people think he'd be able to. 

I also think he's going to be a much better player this year. He's a fierce rebounder, and I think he hustles as much as Gomes. I don't want to get my hopes up, but he also showed some offense in the summer league. He will always be undersized unless he plays small forward, but that doesn't stop him. He's worked incredibly hard to get into the NBA, and I see no reason he'll stop.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

mrsister said:


> I know it seems crazy, but Leon Powe can play center. He can and has. That's certainly not his position, and I wouldn't play him there for a lot of minutes, but it's surprising what he can do at his size. No, he can't defend Shaq or Duncan or Yao, but he does pretty well against other big men. He was giving Greg Oden fits in the summer league. I know it's just the summer league, but I think he's shown he can cause more trouble than people think he'd be able to.
> 
> I also think he's going to be a much better player this year. He's a fierce rebounder, and I think he hustles as much as Gomes. I don't want to get my hopes up, but he also showed some offense in the summer league. He will always be undersized unless he plays small forward, but that doesn't stop him. He's worked incredibly hard to get into the NBA, and I see no reason he'll stop.


Or we can have KG move to the 5 while Powe plays the 4.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

We need another legit 5.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Boy if you guys got Mt Moutoumbiaozambiwata and Brevin Knight (the perfect PG for this team IMO)... scary, scary, scary.

Curses, my Bulls just dropped down a notch in the East! :azdaja:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

What do the Celtic expect from Tony Allen, and how much cap room do they have?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> What do the Celtic expect from Tony Allen, and how much cap room do they have?


back up the 2/3... his minutes will depend on whether another swing is brought in but his D will help the team and should play well with Allen or Pierce on the court with him, he's looked solid when hes played so far.
good role player


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I think Jackie Manuel was just brought in to play some extra minutes incase TA isn't healthy enough at the start of the season.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

what if the celtics sign zhi zhi wang


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Aznboi812 said:


> what if the celtics sign zhi zhi wang


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Hollinger suggested it, really.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

BleedGreen said:


> I think Jackie Manuel was just brought in to play some extra minutes incase TA isn't healthy enough at the start of the season.


I doubt he sticks with the team. He looks like a training camp invite.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Can Jalen Rose still give some minutes? He could be a cheap option for Boston. You know he'd love to hop on for a championship run.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Can Jalen Rose still give some minutes? He could be a cheap option for Boston. You know he'd love to hop on for a championship run.


Yes in point of fact he is, Jalen averaged 15 ppg with the raptors, before sitting on the bench for highly stacked suns, now that hes gone, this would be a great signing, he'd love to play in boston i feel and i mean really when do you get the chance to say you played with Kevin Garnett, Ray Allen, and Paul Pierce...ON THE SAME TEAM!!! i say we aim for Mutombo and Rose stack up some veteran stars maybe c-webb restructure his contract maybe nvr kno if he signs for a minimum and then finds out rose is there( teammates at michigan fab 5 and best friends) you really nvr kno. you could prolly get rose, tumbo and cwebb for a minimum and then hey jus be the miami heat of 06 that won the finals, yay!

yea this is gonna be hard to come by, but possible...sure. 

i mean look at the heat!!!....or wut they used to be n e wayz.


shaq
wade
posey
walker
williams
mourning
payton

i mean those are all potential and former all-stars....maybe pushing posey haha, but earlier in his career j-will had some talent.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

We're not looking for somebody to "hop on" for a run. We don't need a bench ornament. We need somebody who can play and somebody who can DEFEND. Webber? Rose? Who's next, Jimmy King? Forget it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Rose would be a smart pick up for you guys.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I think Rose would be a smart pick up for you guys.


He could go 20 minutes a night and back up Allan and Pierce. Be a nice scorer off the bench for you guys. You need vets if you're giong to make some serious noise in the play offs


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Yeah, but vets that can spell the word DEFENSE.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> Yeah, but vets that can spell the word DEFENSE.


There's no D in Rose 

If you can find some by all means. Mutombo would obviously be a good start. Maybe Ely. 
I'm curious what other vets might come flocking chasing a ring.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> Yeah, but vets that can spell the word DEFENSE.


If you want D, Rose is not the way to go, thats for sure. But you do have Rondo to cover opposing guards. Im not sure who or if there are any reliable defensive guards on the market.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

You guys aren't given him enough credit, I'm pretty sure he can spell the word defense, he's not that stupid.


----------

